# Barking at strangers and young children



## Boycy (Jan 25, 2017)

My vizsla is 17 months old and has always been scared and nervous around strangers but this seems to be getting worse and now she occasionally lunges towards them.She is especially nervous around children,runners,cyclists or anyone who surprises her.
She enjoyed company of other dogs but around younger dogs and puppies she snaps.Once she is in the zone it's very hard to distract her. I have been using a clicker to try and teach her good behaviours.
Anyone else had thes issues


----------

